# Inspection time...



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

We are way ahead on our preventive maintenance.


----------



## CMcGinnis (Oct 3, 2017)

That looks good.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

That old girl is a '58. Cleaver Brooks factory guys are finishing a major rebuild on her as we speak


----------

